# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا برنامج برنامج يعرض حالة الطقس Offscreen Weather Touch

## لهلوبة الشرق

**   إسم البرنامج :   *Offscreen Weather Touch*  * وصف البرنامج :*  *برنامج الطقس*  *معلومات  البرنامج :*  *الصيغة : sisx*  *الحجم :1.71MB*   *الاصدار:*   *1.00* *صورة للبرنـامج*   **    * التوافق*   *اجهزة الجيل الخامس* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

